# Polyps??



## zozo

Hi 

I have had two bio-chemical pgcy's with iCSi and now barts have found Polyps

do these cause to miss carry and should they not have been found before in some bloods or something

if anyone knows anything that can enlighten me Id appreciate it

Many Thanks
Zoe


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Sorry to hear of your chem pgs 

I was told that they actually don't really know what causes polyps although are thought to be related to levels of oestrogen as womb lining at beginning of cycle is controlled by oestrogen. Basically polyps are like little growths which look like grapes/figs that hang down into the womb.  They're little overgrowths of the endometrial lining.

They can irritate the womb lining and act just like an IUD (coil) so may cause problems with implantation.
They can also cause irregular bleeding, heavy bleeding and painful periods.

Here's some info...

"After a period, the lining grows rapidly under the influence of hormones like estrogen. Polyps are areas that grow a little too much. As they grow, they usually fan out but remain attached to a small stalk, kind of similar to a bush or a tree. The stalk is like the trunk of a tree, while the larger part of the polyp is like the branches. They are usually about the size of a pencil eraser, although they can be even smaller. Rarely, polyps can grow to the size of an orange!

Since most polyps are small, they probably do not often cause symptoms. However, when symptoms do occur, they usually include excessive bleeding during a menstrual period, or bleeding in between periods, or even spotting after intercourse. Some women report a few days of brown blood after a normal menstrual period. Polyps cause these symptoms because they dangle from their stalks and irritate the surrounding tissue, which causes the tissue to rub off, exposing tiny blood vessels. These blood vessels bleed, leading to spotting or vaginal bleeding. If the polyp interferes with the egg and sperm, it may make it hard to get pregnant. Nobody knows how common this is. It is also possible that they may lead to a slightly higher chance of miscarriage, but this is also unknown. Most gynecologists will remove polyps if they are found in women with a history of miscarriage."


I've had several chemical pregnancies/very early miscarriages and have had polyps removed from my womb on a number of occasions.  I do have other things "wrong" with my womb too though - septate/bicornuate uterus, uterine adhesions so not entirely sure if my chem pgs/mc's were due to polyps alone, more likely a combination of several factors (for me anyway).

Blood tests wouldn't show up whether you had polyps.....these would only be diagnosed if you'd had a hysteroscopy which is where they look directly inside your womb with a camera, via your cervix.  Possibly a HyCosy would have shown them up but not sure.

It's good that you've now had this discovered and will be treated accordingly so fingers crossed this will clear your womb and ensure no problems with implantation.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Marielou

Sounds like Minky has covered it very well   
I was found to have polyps in my 'area of implantation' in the womb during a hysteroscopy to help discover why I hadn't concieved after several IUI'S/IVF's - I had them removed and then had IVF right away and now have a 2 year old - I was very lucky. 

Wishing you all the best with your upcoming treatment,

Marie xxxx


----------



## zozo

Thank you both for your post - it has been most helpful.

I am booked to have a hysterocopy in a few weeks to remove them so hopefully we can then start tx.

Thank you Zoe


----------

